# Where to buy Morritt's Grand on resale for cheap



## AllenWoodruff (Apr 14, 2006)

I am currently at Morritts and while I have no interest in buying here, a nice couple I met at the pool is and the are about to pay $20k developer prices.  I told them I thought that was too much.  I did a couple of quick google searches and the TUG classifieds and have not found anything.  Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Blondie (Apr 14, 2006)

try www.holidaygroup.com.  I see these things everywhere but they may have to be patient- ebay is good too- no way are these units worth more than a few grand!!


----------



## TomCayman (Apr 14, 2006)

www.caymanresales.com and www.grandcaymantimeshare.com both have lots of Morritts listings.

They are both Cayman companies and neither charge any upfront fee for resellers, which gives them some credibility in my book.

Ask caribbeansun though, he is the Cayman resale arbitrage expert


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 15, 2006)

With all the crap going on at Morritt's you can pick up those weeks for a fraction (a very small fraction at that) of the developer cost in any number of places.  The most active location is eBay, then look at Redweek, Myresortnetwork, Bidshares the sites Tom listed above.

They should consider a purchase at The Reef next door if they are interested in owing at a resort with a management team with integrity.  Seriously, with the degree of disgruntled long term owners at Morritts it really doesn't speak well for the developer/management at that resort - life's too short and vacations are even shorter to have to worry about something like that.


----------



## Conan (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's a 1-BR that ended on Ebay with no bids at a $2,995 asking price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4447082038&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
[edited to add:  Tortuga Club, not Grand.  My mistake]


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replys.  I told the couple and they are going to wait and buy resale.  TUG to the rescue, saving another person from the high developer prices.  

As a side note.  Tom, we went to your restuarant at the Reef last night and had a very nice dinner.  We had the candle light dinner for two and it was excellent.  The Reef appears to be a very nice resort.  We are heading home tomorrow and we have had a good trip.  

Overall Morritts Grand is a nice place.  I was a little disappointed that they have not cleaned up the sand on the beaches better.  We found screws, nails, pieces of glass, tile, etc. all over the beach.  We were told that they are planning on cleaning it up, they just haven't gotten around to it yet.  I will write a full review when I get home.


----------



## mistergizmo (Apr 21, 2006)

AllenWoodruff said:
			
		

> Overall Morritts Grand is a nice place.  I was a little disappointed that they have not cleaned up the sand on the beaches better.  We found screws, nails, pieces of glass, tile, etc. all over the beach.  We were told that they are planning on cleaning it up, they just haven't gotten around to it yet.  I will write a full review when I get home.


Don't know who gave you that lame explanation about the beach stuff, but the resort has mechanically cleaned the beach more than once since Ivan.  The problem is that the ocean keeps on bringing in more stuff twice a day and it's tough to clean the bottom of the ocean, yeh? :whoopie: 

We were there in February and March this year and had some serious weather, like 7 to 9 foot seas and 25 knot winds.  I picked up pieces of shattered safety glass just about every day just to find more the very next day.


----------



## retbnz (Apr 21, 2006)

Try morrittsgrand.com


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 21, 2006)

Or try the Red Week or the Classified ad section on tug, you can get decent week or unit from a prior owner.  There are quite a few....and the most vocal post here on tug.  Do not let the few keep you away from Morritts.  I am an owner at Morritts and at Hyatt.  They both have their beneifits and the management team at Global has always worked hard to keep me THE CUSTOMER happy.  So, you can write this date down, a Morritts owner is stating that they are happy with their management.  Of course I would be happier if the Hurricane had not hit Cayman - but I really do not think it is reasonable to hold Morritts management responsible for the Hurricane.  I have to disagree that the units are only worth a few thousand dollars.  Plus I think the unit on e-bay is a studio.  It is to small for a standard Morritts one bedroom.


----------



## TomCayman (Apr 22, 2006)

Units are worth exactly what someone will pay for them, no more, no less.

Recent EBay pricing :

1/29/06...Oceanfront Studio...$1,201.51
1/30/06...1 Bedroom Poolside...$1,425.00
2/11/06...1 Bedroom Poolside...$1,452.11
2/12/06...Ocean Front Studio...$1,237.50
2/13/06...2 Bedroom Poolside...$3,550.00
2/13/06...1 Bedroom Poolside...$1,530.05
2/15/06...1 Bedroom Oceanfront(Grand)...$4,051.00
2/18/06...1 Bedroom Oceanfront(Grand)...$4,350.00
2/21/06...1 Bedroom Poolside...$1,326.00
2/23/06...1 Bedroom Oceanfront...$3,651.00
3/30/06...1 Bedroom Poolside...$1,400.59

Another Studio went on EBay last weekend for $1,500 or so. 

Just thought those numbers would be interesting.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 22, 2006)

I hardly think anyone that's posted negatives holds management responsible for a hurricane - they do hold them responsible for what they've done since the hurricane which has created the dissatisfaction that some feel.  



			
				Floridaski said:
			
		

> but I really do not think it is reasonable to hold Morritts management responsible for the Hurricane.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 22, 2006)

Well,
A few folks that have made negative responses have vested interests in places other then Morritts.  So, I take it with a grain of salt.  On the subject of cheap resales, why someone would sell thier unit close to what it would rent for is beyond me.  A 2 bedroom rents easily and quickly for 1000 dollars, perhaps these folks did not make wise decisions when they purchased.  I have faith that in a few years the resort will be nicer then ever and the resale prices will recover.  I for one, will rent out my unit before I would sell it $3550.00 ( the 2 bedroom) quoted price.  I would wonder if these units were in good standing, but that is none of my concern.  But, if you have not lived thur a Hurricane and it's aftermath - it is very easy to get unhappy.  I have lived thru 3 Hurricanes and I know first hand how hard it is to get things fixed.  Insurance settlements can be VERY diffcult and I really do think Morritts has done that bad of a job.  Have they been perfect - NO, but I really do not think it is as bad as some folks make it. Anyway, I hope we all can enjoy the great beaches and diving and be happy that there is still a resort!


----------



## J9sling (Apr 25, 2006)

Bad management or not...most of the Morritts owners, particularly Tortuga, is at a disadvantage in a hurricane prone part of the world due to the construction of their unit.  Morritts Tortuga is constructed out of a wood frame whereas The Reef is constructed out of concrete block.  As a Florida resident I can tell you by experience that construction makes a HUGE difference on whether or not your investment can take a beating from a hurricane.  That was one of the big reasons my parents decided to purchase at The Reef instead of Morritts when they first visited the east end with some friends who owned at Morritts...and then the wonderful management and employees at The Reef were the reason they purchased a second week!

Just something to consider before spending thousands of dollars.  Of course, it's just one week...  

I don't know the story with Morritt's management but I would find it difficult to believe that management could find a way to make all of their owners happy when such devastation has hit their resort and building materials/workers are spread thin.  

I just hope things are back up to normal at Morritts the next time we visit the island with my parents (probably a couple of years).  We would have enjoyed having another place to go in the evenings that are walking distance!


----------

